# Please respond



## Amandahkirby (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi fellow German Shepherd owners I have a 6 month old German Shepherd named chance that I have had since he was 6 weeks old he comes from a police bloodline he is already 70 pounds. He is a very smart dog but whenever I try to play rough with him he starts to growl and jump at me and bite on my arms not enough to draw blood but is this a breed that I cannot play around with if I would have known this I don't know if I would have ever gotten him? Also He is very over protective of my five-year-old almost as if he thinks that she is his property she is very hyper and likes to mess with him constantly I try to keep her away from him and sometimes it's hard while I noticed today when I was wrestling around with her he was acting like he wanted to bite me or even attack me like she was his property. Now I truly don't think he ever would bite me he's never snarled he's never showed all of his teeth he's never done what I would describe as a mean growl but if I take off running in the backyard he will chase me he will jump up at me and he will nip at my arms face lace shoes what am I doing wrong should I not ever be playing rough with him? I want him to be happy and I want to be a good pet owner but I'm very stressed because I don't know how to play properly with him and I'm honestly afraid of him sometimes afraid that he's going to turn on me could someone please give me some answers ASAP once again he's 6 months old probably between 70 and 80 pounds very smart thank you


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

You have to know how to read the dog to train the dog. You cannot be afraid of the dog. You cannot offer your body for a wrestling toy and then when he gets big you decide that was a bad idea. Especially with kids in the house. IMO you allowed this to develop and it will take a professional trainer to shut it down. Please don't wait.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I never wrestle with my dogs. It is my belief that that promotes aggression. I'd say more but no one agrees with me here on how to deal with a dog growling at me. Dogs can sense fear. You need to establish yourself as the boss. ( I don't mean beating them or anything.) Maybe keep a leash on him with a choke collar and give him a jerk and say," NO." Maybe a professional trainer is your best bet. Don't let it continue though. If he thinks he's higher in the leader chain, he will only get more aggressive.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Amandahkirby said:


> ... I would have known this I don't know if I would have ever gotten him? ...


I think this is your biggest issue - you don't know the breed and what it needs. I read this forum alone for weeks plus other resources gathering the info. I knew I wanted a GSD and would get one regardless. But there is a lot to know. Well, there is a lot to know about dogs in general. Then there are breed specifics.
GSDs are very intelligent companions and love to learn. Start teaching him obedience. This will help you to get to know him and vice versa. 
They are excellent at reading body language and will be watching you to try to understand. So keep this in mind and use it to your advantage to communicate with him. 
Also I wouldn't play rough - brings out aggression which you don't want, or or tag-o-war - dangerous for teeth. Be nice with him, give him chew toys for his age (rubber is good, soft toys for large breeds and etc.). Be loving and caring. Leave rough play until much later when he knows what's right and what's not. It won't hinder his abilities to defend his pack when needed, but will be a nice and gentle pet. There is also the responsibility to everybody else - he can't be a threat in public. Take obedience classes with him asap, and they will teach you both how to communicate. At least the basics to get you started.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Job one stop playing "grab butt" with the dog! He does not need more "friends" he needs a leader.

Back to "basics" ... 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

No free roaming in the house for 30 to 90 days ... Crate or Place while in the house and no furniture privileges. Training "Place" looks like this:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

You'll find "Sit on the Dog" in there also ... highly recommended. 

If you "get" those concepts?? I'm pretty sure you'll find they will bring about changes in your dogs behavior that will be more much more to your liking?? As always ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I would not refer you to watch online generic videos for resolution on this. 

You have a young child in the house that is beginning to experience some of the same problems. Please don't wait. Get a trainer over to actually get to know the dog (NONE of US here really have any idea what's driving your dog or how bad it can get) NEVER ever!- rely in internet advise when there's a young child in the house - always get the best, in person advise asap so it can work out to be an END of the issue.

Not something to mess with when kids are involved....


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I don't "presuppose" the competence of any given individual myself?? I only provide "proven information" from "trainers" that work with serious, *"I will hurt you bad if you get this wrong" trainers." *If it's to much for some ... then they don't have to follow it. 

If people would rather "follow" Zack or Victoria Principal ... go for it ... let me know how that works out for them.  

I will add ... VC's approach did not work out so well for her with "Helicopter Dog" just saying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It doesn't sound bad. But it sounds like you need some direction. 

The dog is certainly large and strong enough to hurt you bad if he wanted to. He doesn't. 

But he does need to understand the relationship. Start training him. Take him to classes. Work some with him every night. Teach him how to do something, then reinforce it with praise and treats for now. You want to create a bond with him. 

Play is a good way to do this. But it sounds like he gets over stimulated when he is playing. You need to stop immediately when he puts his teeth on you. Stand up, and say, EH! game over. Have him go to his place and wait for a few minutes. Then do a little training with him and then relax. Start with something he will do well on, end with something he will do well on. Set him up to succeed and then praise him for doing so.

Work with a trainer. Be careful about rough housing with your daughter around him until things are a little more clear. If he starts to try to get between, Eh! He needs to know that you are in control, so you need to gain in confidence as much as he. 

Good luck.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Amandahkirby said:


> Hi fellow German Shepherd owners I have a 6 month old German Shepherd named chance that I have had since he was 6 weeks old he comes from a police bloodline he is already 70 pounds. He is a very smart dog but whenever I try to play rough with him he starts to growl and jump at me and bite on my arms not enough to draw blood but is this a breed that I cannot play around with if I would have known this I don't know if I would have ever gotten him?


What do you expect him to do when you play rough? I can play rough with mine and this is how he will react. This is how they play. He can't talk so growling is what he will do and he has no hands so he will mouth a little. At six months and 70 pounds if he is to drawing blood it is because he chooses not to and he is just playing rough. Besides playing work on obediance so he will no when you are done playing and tell him to go lay down he will.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Amandahkirby *
> Hi fellow German Shepherd owners I have a 6 month old German Shepherd named chance that I have had since he was 6 weeks old he comes from a police bloodline he is already 70 pounds. He is a very smart dog but whenever I try to play rough with him he starts to growl and jump at me and bite on my arms not enough to draw blood but is this a breed that I cannot play around with if I would have known this I don't know if I would have ever gotten him?





DobbyDad said:


> What do you expect him to do when you play rough? I can play rough with mine and this is how he will react. This is how they play. He can't talk so growling is what he will do and he has no hands so he will mouth a little. At six months and 70 pounds if he is to drawing blood it is because he chooses not to and he is just playing rough. Besides playing work on obediance so he will no when you are done playing and tell him to go lay down he will.


Agree with DobbyDad. 
Get a tug, or ball on string and stuff his mouth with it so he isn't biting you, but something else. 
You can teach the dog positions and work his need to bite through tug. Dogs love to play hard, it is part of the way they engage, utilize it and embrace it, don't fear it. Watch this video, it will help you to understand the power of playing tug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWnL4VWZNg


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Agree with DobbyDad.
> Get a tug, or ball on string and stuff his mouth with it so he isn't biting you, but something else.
> You can teach the dog positions and work his need to bite through tug. Dogs love to play hard, it is part of the way they engage, utilize it and embrace it, don't fear it. Watch this video, it will help you to understand the power of playing tug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWnL4VWZNg


Good video!


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I agree with several others here, utilize the tug play as shown in the very good video onyx'girl shared. I am also a big proponent of obedience lessons; the benefits extend well beyond executing commands properly. The confidence you gain in the training classes and the bond that develops between you and your dog provide a solid foundation for the relationship you'll share.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikitta said:


> I never wrestle with my dogs. It is my belief that that promotes aggression. I'd say more but no one agrees with me here on how to deal with a dog growling at me. Dogs can sense fear. You need to establish yourself as the boss. ( I don't mean beating them or anything.) Maybe keep a leash on him with a choke collar and give him a jerk and say," NO." Maybe a professional trainer is your best bet. Don't let it continue though. If he thinks he's higher in the leader chain, he will only get more aggressive.


NEVER, ever punish a dog for growling!

To quote " It's like taking the batteries out of your smoke detector".

Punishing for growling will stop the growling, and silence the warning that something else is coming. Then you have a dog that strikes without growling. 
Learn the difference in your dogs language. If it is a play growl he is trying to engage with you, if it is a real growl you are doing something he doesn't like. Address that by conditioning to the action or item causing the growl.

To the OP if you are afraid of your dog, get a trainer.
If you have children in the house, get a trainer.
Otherwise, work on sit. He can't do much if he is sitting. Refrain from grabbing at him, it's rude and essentially the same action you dislike him doing to you. Redirect, every time he bites stuff something other then your flesh in his mouth and play with him. Up the exercise, tired dog is good dog. And crate train, if he gets to wound up, crate him with a chew and let him settle.


----------



## Amandahkirby (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you all so much!! I'm going to seriously take all your suggestions and comments in to consideration. I really do love Chance just want to do the right thing and not be afraid of him thanks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Amandahkirby said:


> Thank you all so much!! I'm going to seriously take all your suggestions and comments in to consideration. I really do love Chance just want to do the right thing and not be afraid of him thanks.


What a nice change! An owner with a problem who actually wants help. 
Keep posting, lots of great people here who like to help.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You will figure it out with the help of a good trainer. I work with my puppy on something daily. Some days we work on house manners, others on obedience. I like to take a day or two break between working on tasks because I think they retain it better when it has a chance to get into their memory. 

I divide my training into types. Obedience is leash work. Heel, automatic sit, down, stay, recall. House manners are Sit to keep him from jumping or other bad behavior vs sit while on the leash which is part of the Obedience string. It's the same sit and command but with different uses and purposes. Also, Leave it, Wait (at doors, before being fed), Go (I think people use Out?), Place/Go lie down, and similar. We also work on No bite, no jump (usually with a sit), no scratching (my puppy likes to claw at us with a paw), Drop it. There are others which I can't think of right now. So is the most useful. I spent hours working on that with a hand signal and now if he even sees my hand going into the signal, he sits and watches me. We are working on lengthening the Watch.

I groom my puppy daily so he is comfortable with the brush. I also restrain him daily so he is used to that at the vet's office. I touch him everywhere, especially his ears, butt and tail because dogs who aren't used to that may not like it. I didn't start that soon enough and it has been a struggle but we are finally coming to an understanding.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Amandahkirby said:


> Thank you all so much!! I'm going to seriously take all your suggestions and comments in to consideration. I really do love Chance just want to do the right thing and not be afraid of him thanks.


Just be sure to come here often and read different threads. Like, from the post below my by LuvShepherds I picked a few things to work on my pup (the touching part.. lol). He obviously lets me do it, but sadly I don't do it nearly enough. I'll add that to my daily routine instead of randomly every few days. There is always room to grow and learn.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I never wrestle or play rough with Lisl. I know the damage she is capable of and I do not want to throw that switch. We have a very respectful, and playful relationship without it being rowdy or a rough-housing type of playing.

I do not recommend you play like this with a police line type K9 bred GSD.


----------

